# northern water snake



## bslatton (Jun 9, 2010)

my wife found this guy while we were kayaking on toona


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jun 9, 2010)

Did she take the pictures or you mine would have left the boat walking on water i would have picked her up in the next county some great shots with out spooking it way to go


----------



## bslatton (Jun 9, 2010)

she took them.  she was actually paddling along the shore looking for them


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow - great shots!


----------



## quinn (Jun 9, 2010)

Very nice.I don't want to see him!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 9, 2010)

She got some good shots.  Pretty snake.

Hoss


----------



## carver (Jun 9, 2010)

make a good looking belt,nice shot


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 9, 2010)

beautiful color on that one !!! great shots !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 10, 2010)

Yep, sure is colorful.  Reminds me of the 1st one I saw up close & personal while fishing on a reservoir while I stepped on a huge rock that tilted backward & had one of those come swimming out next to my foot causing dramatic heart rate increases.  WTG having your camera ready!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Those northerners seem to be lighter and more colorful, than these down here.


----------



## rip18 (Jun 10, 2010)

The colors in that shot are flat-out awesome!  And she filled the frame with it too!  Way to go, Mrs. bslatton!


----------

